# Need Digicam for friend (Budget 12k max)



## Desmond (May 15, 2012)

Hi,

My friend wants to buy a Digicam within a maximum budget of 12k. She'll be using it mainly for casual use, so main features should be portable and ergonomic and decent picture quality and battery life.

Suggestions please.


----------



## nac (May 15, 2012)

*Canon IXUS 310*, If you want more zoom IXUS 230.

Few models from other brands,
Nikon S6300
Sony WX50
Sony WX7


----------



## Desmond (May 16, 2012)

Have you used any of these personally? What are your opinions?


----------



## nac (May 16, 2012)

Nope, I haven't used any...


----------



## aroraanant (May 18, 2012)

Canon IXUS 230 is a very good cam.
And even Nikon 6300 has got a very good optical zoom.
I suggest to increase budget a lil bit and get Nikon S9100 which is worth every penny.
Or can even have a look at Sony H90 which is an upgraded version of H70 and degraded version of HX9V.
In a budget of 10k Sony H70 and Nikon 6200are also very good options.

And guys what about Canon IXUS 1100? It is also a great cam considering the price and specs but is it discontinued now?


----------



## nac (May 19, 2012)

^ 310 has larger Av, wider angle lens and comes cheaper but lacking 1100's zoom


----------

